# international music week



## bcaro

Hey,
there is an international music week in england this summer and there are still some instruments missing. It is a lot of fun to take part and it would be great to get a full orchestra as the programm is awesome.
Here is the link!: http://www.eymw.org/

It would be great if some of you came there.


----------



## drth15

*Music Week*

Great idea.


----------

